
Exhibiting the Mk2 Turing machine - varjag
http://srimech.com/exhibiting-the-mk2-turing-machine.html
======
TuringTest
Unfortunately the video is too noisy to appreciate all the machine's clicks
and buzzs. There's a linked video though of a (simpler) automaton, which
provides a much clearer angle to appreciate its working and the sounds it
makes.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=30&v=-1nbC6IfMm0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=30&v=-1nbC6IfMm0)

------
rhaps0dy
What is this? Is it even possible to build physical Turing Machines?

~~~
raimue
A Turing machine is only a device to illustrate an abstract mathematical
construct. Of course you can build a device that resembles a Turing machine,
but usually they do not come with an infinite tape as in the original
definition.

Another example of a real-world Turing machine can be found here:
[http://aturingmachine.com/](http://aturingmachine.com/)

------
dmytrish
It's like a steampunk computer without steam!

~~~
srimech
It can run on steam if you like; it just needs one rotating shaft as input
power. I did have the first version hooked up to a model steam engine, shown
at the end of the video here: [http://www.srimech.com/turing-machine-and-
maker-faire.html](http://www.srimech.com/turing-machine-and-maker-faire.html)

